# Sig Red



## Alighieri256

Seeing a lot of 3's around town here in San Diego these days. A day when I don't see one is rare, and occasionally I'll see up to four. But today I saw one that was unmistakably Sig Red. This has to be a wrap, right? Is anyone aware of a way to get it through Tesla? I know they made a couple Release Candidates, but that's all as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Maevra

Alighieri256 said:


> Seeing a lot of 3's around town here in San Diego these days. A day when I don't see one is rare, and occasionally I'll see up to four. But today I saw one that was unmistakably Sig Red. This has to be a wrap, right? Is anyone aware of a way to get it through Tesla? I know they made a couple Release Candidates, but that's all as far as I'm aware.


I'm pretty sure the release candidates were just normal red. I know some thought it was sig red but most folks seemed to agree they were just regular red under different lighting conditions. I've seen a couple of the RCs around the bay and none have ever been sig red.

ETA: The car you saw was likely a wrap or custom paint job post-delivery. As far as we know, there's no way to order a custom color directly from them. Tesla did it for some of the original Model S cars for ~$12k but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Bokonon

Did the driver happen to be Franz?


----------



## John

Guess: wrap.


----------



## Maevra

Bokonon said:


> Did the driver happen to be Franz?


Oh nice find @Bokonon! This is a good example of how MCR can look like Sig Red in certain lights. Franz's car is MCR per this post and confirmed by the man himself: 
_I was there taking delivery of my Model 3 yesterday and spoke with Franz in person. No, it is not a prototype. It's a stock Model 3 with some cosmetic changes. He painted the calipers aftermarket and powder coated his wheels aftermarket._

For reference here is the supposed "sig red" prototype. We can see it's very similar in coloring to Franz's, so it really is all about the lighting.









Here is a true sig red in shaded light.









(Yes I'm a little obsessed with sig red... and Tesla racing green). :hearteyes:


----------



## John

Maevra said:


> (Yes I'm a little obsessed with sig red... and Tesla racing green). :hearteyes:


I would have ordered Tesla Racing Green in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Oh nice find @Bokonon! This is a good example of how MCR can look like Sig Red in certain lights. Franz's car is MCR per this post and confirmed by the man himself:
> _I was there taking delivery of my Model 3 yesterday and spoke with Franz in person. No, it is not a prototype. It's a stock Model 3 with some cosmetic changes. He painted the calipers aftermarket and powder coated his wheels aftermarket._


Ah! Somehow I missed that part of the post amid the excitement of the story! So much for my fleeting Franz-wrapped-his-car thought. 

The funny thing is, I did actually look up the old Electrek article with the "signature red prototype" sighting that you referenced, and when I saw that pic, I was like, "Yup, the lighting looks similar to the picture of Franz's car... so, logically, his car is probably just MCR too...but that's not as fun, ignorance is bliss, TGIF, yadda yadda yadda.... aaaaand POST REPLY!" 



Maevra said:


> (Yes I'm a little obsessed with sig red... and Tesla racing green). :hearteyes:


Both great colors. If sig red were an option for the Model 3, suffice it to say I'd have a completely different avatar! I particularly love the way it looks in sunlight... It's just an elegant, classy -- yet intriguing -- color.


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> (...)
> Both great colors. If sig red were an option for the Model 3, suffice it to say I'd have a completely different avatar! I particularly love the way it looks in sunlight... It's just an elegant, classy -- yet intriguing -- color.


This is so subjective... and a matter of personal taste... Agree that with the right sunlight, like in this great pic, sig red can be intriguing yet, when I saw under grey skies, it did not appeal to me at all...

Plus, Sig Red Dragon would sound kinda goofy...


----------



## MelindaV

Bokonon said:


> Ah! Somehow I missed that part of the post amid the excitement of the story! So much for my fleeting Franz-wrapped-his-car thought.
> 
> The funny thing is, I did actually look up the old Electrek article with the "signature red prototype" sighting that you referenced, and when I saw that pic, I was like, "Yup, the lighting looks similar to the picture of Franz's car... so, logically, his car is probably just MCR too...but that's not as fun, ignorance is bliss, TGIF, yadda yadda yadda.... aaaaand POST REPLY!"
> 
> Both great colors. If sig red were an option for the Model 3, suffice it to say I'd have a completely different avatar! I particularly love the way it looks in sunlight... It's just an elegant, classy -- yet intriguing -- color.


Ok- I am sure this will get me some hate, but I have never gotten the fascinating with Sig Red. I understand it just for the uniqueness of it being on a very small group of the early Model S (then a few Model Xs), but as a color itself, meh... it looks like what is on many midrange family cars and minivan. My mother drove a Lincoln Towncar in nearly this same color. 
To me, multi-coat Red is a much more interesting and dynamic color, not to mention much more sporty. 
YMMV

Just two days ago at lunch there was a filthy dirty MCR Model S parked and I was thinking 'nice to see it at its worst, and it's still interesting with the color shifts in the shadows" (cloudy, may have been sprinkling - because that's portland), then walking back to the office there was a clean SigRed Model S stopped at the light next to two others dark red/burgundy cars and it just seemed as pedestrian as the others.


----------



## John

MelindaV said:


> Ok- I am sure this will get me some hate, but I have never gotten the fascinating with Sig Red. I understand it just for the uniqueness of it being on a very small group of the early Model S (then a few Model Xs), but as a color itself, meh... it looks like what is on many midrange family cars and minivan. My mother drove a Lincoln Towncar in nearly this same color.
> To me, multi-coat Red is a much more interesting and dynamic color, not to mention much more sporty.
> YMMV
> 
> Just two days ago at lunch there was a filthy dirty MCR Model S parked and I was thinking 'nice to see it at its worst, and it's still interesting with the color shifts in the shadows" (cloudy, may have been sprinkling - because that's portland), then walking back to the office there was a clean SigRed Model S stopped at the light next to two others dark red/burgundy cars and it just seemed as pedestrian as the others.


The MSM is definitely the closest match to dirt color.


----------



## Michael Russo

John said:


> The MSM is definitely the closest match to dirt color.


Oh, the horror...?!?! 

Midnight Silver Team, time to rally!!


----------



## Alighieri256

MelindaV said:


> Ok- I am sure this will get me some hate, but I have never gotten the fascinating with Sig Red.


I don't really get it either, but had to ask when I saw it. I'm planning to get black and wrap in some shade of metallic BR green. The Tesla green is a mere shade or two off black IMO, so something a little more lively than that. Looks like I have a couple more months to pick, at least.


----------



## Maevra

Now THIS looks like a custom wrap Sig Red*:









*Note *quite *the exact color IMO as the real "Sig Red" would be brighter in this lighting, but close 'nuff.


----------



## Bokonon

Maevra said:


> Now THIS looks like a custom wrap Sig Red*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note *quite *the exact color IMO as the real "Sig Red" would be brighter in this lighting, but close 'nuff.


Ahhh I just saw this on the Google Photos album and immediately thought of this thread!

Yeah, it's a definitely a little more purple than a true Sig Red, but still looks pretty neat. The tinted chrome-delete look usually doesn't appeal to me, but here it really makes the color pop!


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> (...)
> Yeah, it's a definitely a little more purple than a true Sig Red, but still looks pretty neat. (...) here it really makes the color pop!


Seems to me you could be as prone to color 'betrayal' as I've proved to be ...


----------



## JBsC6

Wish tesla offered this sporty little car in torch red.


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> Seems to me you could be as prone to color 'betrayal' as I've proved to be ...


My relationship with color is a long, sordid, and occasionally synesthetic affair. Anything is possible.


----------



## m3neko

Bokonon said:


> Did the driver happen to be Franz?


Franz's car is multi-coat red, not Signature Red. Sig red is almost burgundy colored:










OP: best guess is that you saw a vinyl-wrapped car. There are quite a few vinyl colors out there which look similar to Sig Red.


----------

